# ASUS A7V8X-LA/ hp name=Kelut-GL6E Question



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hello team, this is a new section of your forum for me, i believe. So go easy please, lol. Im just trying to find out how to tell if my motherboard supports higher cpu speeds? Im thinking on making it a little faster, as ive already upgraded psu, video card, memory, and monitor, lol. (should have bought a new one but...im learning the hard way). Here is a link to my motherboard specs..
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...35559&lang=en&docname=c00069442#c00069442_doc

thanks for your time, :wave:

Grassi


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Grassi,
You will need to tell us what your own pc has on board, i.e. processor and memory.
The link you've provided is just the details of the motherboard that you have, not your full system.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

> Socket A
> 
> AMD Athlon XP
> 
> Core frequency up to Athlon XP 3200+


The Athlon 3200+ is the best you can drop in there. Those were sweeeeeeeeet chips...


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hello and thanks for both your replies. Here is the rest of that link.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=435559&dlc=en&lang=en
I have disabled my integrated chip and bought a xfx nvidia 7600gt agp card. I also added 1 Gb of Ram so i now have 1.5 Gb. 

Amd Athlon 3000+ ...hope thats enough...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, the max upgrade is to an XP3200, as ebackhus has already said, and it's not really much of an upgrade.
From 2.1ghz to 2.2ghz........all else is the same.
The cpu you already have is a good one, so I think you would be wasting your money.
Your memory upgrade will speed things up dramatically, but 1GB (2 x 512MB) of PC2700 is the max.
Going from 64MB of integrated graphics to a 7600GT is like going from a bus to a Ferrari.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, and yes there was a difference. Still seems a little slow, but i dunno. So does this mean i cant overclock this cpu? Just needed a little, and fortunately for the game i play, just a little will make a difference. I didnt want to increase it much but did want to increase it alittle?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, there is a program called Rivatuner, which will let you tweak your video card, and give you that bit extra. Download it here...
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


----------



## MoneyOverAll (Jan 19, 2010)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi, the max upgrade is to an XP3200, as ebackhus has already said, and it's not really much of an upgrade.
> From 2.1ghz to 2.2ghz........all else is the same.
> The cpu you already have is a good one, so I think you would be wasting your money.
> Your memory upgrade will speed things up dramatically, but 1GB (2 x 512MB) of PC2700 is the max.
> Going from 64MB of integrated graphics to a 7600GT is like going from a bus to a Ferrari.


I have the exact same MOBO and it can support 2 GB (2 x 1GB); Compaq wants you to go and pay for new computer rather you just upgrade


----------

